# My HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B isn't working!



## IlostmyRAM (Sep 21, 2008)

Basically I've got a Dell Dimension 3100 with a HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B disk drive and it works perfectly with Cd-Roms but if I put in a DVD-rom it says there is nothing in the drive. It is really annoying because i cant play spore. Help me please!:sigh:
P.S my Os is Windows XP Media Center Edition version 5.1 (service pack 3)
any help at all would be useful


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#
the dvd laser could be dirty or burned out


----------

